# Car not going into cold start mode



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

Anyone know why it would not go into cold start mode?
It did last night and this morning when it started it up, the SAI did not come on and the idle was at 900. 
I just checked after letting the car sit for 6 hours, started it up...and no cold start.
The car drove and boosted fine on the way to work.
This happen to anyone else?
Thx


----------



## BennyB (Mar 27, 2000)

*Re: Car not going into cold start mode (abt cup)*

do you have a green temp sensor or black one? (back of the block on passenger side)
The original temp sensors are prone to failure.


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Car not going into cold start mode (BennyB)*

I have no idea. I don't think its ever been replaced. 
Where is it located?


----------



## BennyB (Mar 27, 2000)

*Re: Car not going into cold start mode (abt cup)*

this DIY is for the 2.8L, but its in the same location, just a few different bits to remove to get to it. 
AudiWorld Tech procedures


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Car not going into cold start mode (BennyB)*

Thanks.
The pump came on after sitting all day at work. Its been real hot here in the past few days. It seems to be sitting at cold idle for a real short period of time. Could it be the warm weather? I recall the car being at 1100 for alot longer when the weather was cold.


----------

